# What Color is Your New Beetle?



## Gizzi (Feb 28, 1999)

I don't think this poll has been done yet, if so, moderator just delete it. I think I got all the colors covered, just vote. Sorry LE people there are only 10 spaces for choices so I had to put those in one category, you could specify what LE color you have.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

Isotope, Reflex, Vapor, and Vortex were limited edition colors. I believe Mojave Beige was a standard, though not seen in a lot of areas color. Platinum Gray is a new standard color. http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif FWIW http://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif


----------



## Anna (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Sterling)*

Platinum is not an LE color, but a new color for 2002 along with Blue Lagoon, Marlin Blue and Double Yellow. Mojave Beige was intended as an LE, but when VW had problems with the paint matching correctly over the plastics versus over the metal, it was discontinued. Only 250 some odd Mojave Beige's were produced and shipped to the United States. 
The only color/year combination that's rarer then the Mojave Beige is the '99 Vortex Blues. I believe that only 23 Vortex Blues were produced as '99s. Gina has one of them.


----------



## Gizzi (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Anna)*

I put Beige and Platinum in the LE category because there are so few of them right now, why waste the space. Sorry guys. But I honestly thought Mojave Beige was an LE, my bad.


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

There's a Mojave Beige on the lot at Stohlman VW in Tyson's Corner, VA, if anyone cares...


----------



## vwdoink (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (WasteOfSpace)*

How rare is the Isotope Green for 1998 NB?


----------



## memonium (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (vwdoink)*

there wasnt an Isotope green for 1998. It was cyber green


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (memonium)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*there wasnt an Isotope green for 1998. It was cyber green*[HR][/HR]​Oh Contraire Mon Frere. That's what makes it a rather limited model. VW released a few Isotope Greens (actually, I forget the name, but they actually called it something yellow) in '98. Very few were made. Probably even less than the Mojave Beige.


----------



## 00silvergls (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (pdoel)*

the "isotopes" weren't 98s they were 99s.


----------



## sarah (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: Isotopes*

weren't they called "lemon yellow" when they were tested here? 
across the pond, they're known as "citron yellow."


----------



## Gizzi (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Isotopes (sarah)*

I remember the Isotope color with the matching interior. I also remember the word Panama paired with this car, but my mind could be plaing tricks on me.


----------



## vwdoink (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Isotopes (Gizzi)*

I think the interior was called Panama Yellow. The seats had a bright yellow insert.


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (00silvergls)*

Sorry.... to bust your bubble.... but yes there were 98's. In Italy they were called "limone" and they came with the Panama interior. The interior was grey, Limone (yellow) and black. Was quite nice. Do a search on my posts from back in early 98 and you will see my interest in the car color. Still think it looks like an easter egg! http://****************.com/smile/emsmilep.gif


----------



## Suzanne (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

Actually, I just picked up a new Jetta, but while I was there, I saw the most beautiful Beetle. It was silver gray platinum with gray leather, and it made me wish I were getting a Beetle just so I could get that one. Gorgeous! Hoping that by the time my lease is up, this color will show up on Jettashttp://****************.com/smile/emsmile.gif


----------



## 185HP/TURBO (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Scorpio)*

red


----------



## MyFireFly (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

My 98 NB is on fire, as you can see


----------



## vrsik (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (MyFireFly)*

There is a vortex blue one at the dealership on the west island of montreal! Sooo Slick!


----------



## dain22 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

black


----------



## dain22 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (185HP/TURBO)*

This is a great looking NB what size rims are these?


----------



## GreenBeetle (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (dain22)*

Here is my ride....not completed of course.....


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (GreenBeetle)*

mine is red, ya see!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (bugasm99)*

Silver 99.
From this poll, it's the most popular!
My dealership told me when I refused the other colours that silver *wasn't* popular.
That's why it was hard to get one.








looooooooooooooooooooooser


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Anna)*

Acutaslly, the "tester" Vortex Blue's were '00 models. '98s were "tested" here in Citron Yellow w/ Panama Cloth interiors.







I once saw a Vapor Bug, a Mojave Bug, and a Reflex Bug all within two cars of each other at a stop light.








-Des


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (185HP/TURBO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​This car is tha BOMB!




































I hate red, but that car looks sweet!
Mad props to you sir!


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

Mines Yeller... I wish they would discontinue this color. There are WAY too many around here!


----------



## 1NB2NV (Oct 11, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

Silver Arrow!!!










[Modified by 1NB2NV, 6:55 PM 9-23-2001]


----------



## Pimpin (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (1NB2NV)*


----------



## YellowNB (Aug 11, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

Yellow!


----------



## GreenBeetle (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (YellowNB)*


----------



## TzTurbo (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (silver)*


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (TzTurbo)*

Shiney Black!


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

It's 








muddy blue.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Mad Mike)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbuggyred (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

mines red too!


----------



## MADBUG (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (punchbuggyred)*

Mine's shiny black with the American flag hanging from the billet aluminum fuba:


----------



## flani (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

Currently non-existant...I'm in search of a color of my own.
Has anyone seen the color Vapor?????????


----------



## rvlaha (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*

Color me green


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Gizzi)*









BEST OF SHOW @ 2001 <hmm> BUG IN
Stereo Installer Monkey (felix) Special





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Jolf, 2:42 AM 1-4-2002]


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Brunobug)*









And it's Batik Blue, not "Baltic". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Mikes72sb)*

So hard to keep clean but you gotta love black


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (FastAndFurious)*

WOW i just looked when this post was started (2001)
















there she be.....
-B 



_Modified by Oleandertur13oS at 5:49 PM 10-24-2004_


----------



## ~Slippery~ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Oleandertur13oS)*

What? Another opportunity to pic whore??







(yeah, cause i do it sooo often.. heh heh...) 
Cool White.. it's the only way to go..


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Brunobug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brunobug* »_02 reflex yellow

They only made Reflex Yellow in 2000... I have one


----------



## Brunobug (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (reflexbug)*









I was told that mine is sunshine yellow! 02, from the lifestyles package.......










_Modified by Brunobug at 7:22 PM 11-7-2004_


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Brunobug)*

I think that's sunshine yellow, reflex yellow's a lot more orange...
Here's the only pic I have right now that's uploaded...








I love the Take 5 Rims with the matched centers...


----------



## Brunobug (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (reflexbug)*

thank you for the clarification.......
also thanks for the comment about my wheels....have considered replacing them.....


----------



## Brunobug (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Brunobug)*

ok so did you wreck yours? poor baby.......does it have a name?
Mine is Tommy......


----------



## lightbulb (Sep 3, 2003)

Another LE color that wasn't mentioned








My 2002 Luna Green
















Not so white in the snow...


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: What Color is Your New Beetle? (Brunobug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brunobug* »_ok so did you wreck yours? poor baby.......does it have a name?
Mine is Tommy......









Yeah, it got crashed... but she's better now...


----------

